# My Cat's Show Results



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Decided to share what my boys got. 








Murphy the kitten and Rafa is 9months now.

At Murphy's Show he got 1st in his open class & 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 3rd in his side classes. He did well and was the youngest cat at the show.

Rafael got 1st his 1st IC and BOB and got 1st in all 3 of his side classes. So was pleased with his first trip out as a neuter. And before anyone says anything yes in 2 side classes there were other cats to beat. lol :thumbup:


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

yay congratz on a good show

As I saw at Indy's first show, the kitten 2 pens down failed to place for hissing at the judge and biting, even though on his own he failed to place


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Ahh it's a shame I won't meet your cat as I won't be at the humerside now  Got the inlaws coming up instead.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

ah there are always other shows 

enjoy the inlaws


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

nice.. congrats.. nice pic by the way... they are really cute..


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
Congrats what breed/colour is Rafa he looks like a red Oriental ??


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

apricot pt siamese


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Decided to share what my boys got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just love that picture...:thumbup1:

and well done!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks  They do look rather cute sat there together.


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

they sure do look cute.lovely well done to you all:thumbup1:


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

what a great result you must be so proud


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations on a great day at the show, Im sure there will be many more days like this for your cats.good luck..CHRIS


----------

